# Defiant Bentley



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley is going through a "thing". He will be doing something right in front of me that he knows he shouldn't then when I say something he gives me this sideways glance like he's defying me. I finally got a pic of it last night.
He was on my lap watching TV, he started licking my blanket (he gets obsessive about doing this). I told him to stop and this is the look I got.

I'm pretty sure he's in the teenage phase. I recognize that look from when my kids were teens


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh yes. I know that look very well. Here's Vinnie this morning as I'm trying to read the paper...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That's Liza when she has stolen a towel and I demand it back....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Vinnie's Mom said:


> Oh yes. I know that look very well. Here's Vinnie this morning as I'm trying to read the paper...
> View attachment 161570
> 
> 
> ...


I love that pic! Vinnie is like, "don't mind me mom" LOL


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Diesel does this too! I got it this morning when I yelled at him for chewing on the wall..... Yep. CHEWING ON THE WALL!!!!! He gave me the look and then started to LICK THE WALL! He didn't enjoy my next reaction. Ugh... Who chews on the wall?????


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

DieselDog said:


> Diesel does this too! I got it this morning when I yelled at him for chewing on the wall..... Yep. CHEWING ON THE WALL!!!!! He gave me the look and then started to LICK THE WALL! He didn't enjoy my next reaction. Ugh... Who chews on the wall?????
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


LOL I haven't had that problem _yet. _ Bentley does mostly non-destructive things. Licking everything in sight is a big one. Trying to steal socks, since he vomited a sock they are off limits and he knows it but he will go to great lengths to try to get one.
If he starts chewing on the walls he won't just be going to puppy jail, he'll be going to the hole


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Yep, got that look this morning when Barnaby thought it would be fun to rip the pages out of my favourite book, (is this normal for a 12 year old!).


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Yep, got that look this morning when Barnaby thought it would be fun to rip the pages out of my favourite book, (is this normal for a 12 year old!).


Maybe Barnaby doesn't like that author, he's old enough to decide what book he wants to read


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I get that look when Max decides to go visit the neighbors and forgets where he lives. "You talkin to ME?"


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> Yep, got that look this morning when Barnaby thought it would be fun to rip the pages out of my favourite book, (is this normal for a 12 year old!).


Have you had his thyroid checked? I heard that paper is a symptom.

That is a look we know all too well in this house also. And the selective hearing!!! Grrrrr


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

DieselDog said:


> Diesel does this too! I got it this morning when I yelled at him for chewing on the wall..... Yep. CHEWING ON THE WALL!!!!! He gave me the look and then started to LICK THE WALL! He didn't enjoy my next reaction. Ugh... Who chews on the wall?????
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Max chewed on the drywall for a couple months when he was teething. It passed.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Charlie does that look when he's begging for snacks (like he's pretending not to see the bowl of ice cream on my lap) or playing keep away with a toy.Very familiar!!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Lol little turd.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

That is a stinker's look for sure ! Bentley, Bentley, loose the attitude, dearie, or puppy jail is back in your future.

On the topic of defiance, this is what Spip the Lab looked like at 5 months when she really did not agree with something we wanted (or did not want) her to do.










Flem is an angel (cough, cough, cough) so I have no such pictures of her.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thalie said:


> That is a stinker's look for sure ! Bentley, Bentley, loose the attitude, dearie, or puppy jail is back in your future.
> 
> On the topic of defiance, this is what Spip the Lab looked like at 5 months when she really did not agree with something we wanted (or did not want) her to do.
> 
> ...


haha it looks like she added vocals to her defiant stance, nicely played!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Wendi said:


> Have you had his thyroid checked? I heard that paper is a symptom.
> 
> That is a look we know all too well in this house also. And the selective hearing!!! Grrrrr


That's very interesting! Max is hypothyroid and he LOVES to eat paper! I'd never heard that before!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sounds like you've definitely got a teenager on your hands! I remember that look and your caption fits it perfectly


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

laprincessa said:


> Max is hypothyroid and he LOVES to eat paper!


Hmmmmm...Chance, too.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Max's Dad said:


> Max chewed on the drywall for a couple months when he was teething. It passed.


The drywall itself or the teething?


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh that face...yes i know _that_ face well lol


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

drofen said:


> The drywall itself or the teething?


Both passed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

This is what my Frankie did when a thunderstorm rolled in unexpected. We didn't have time for his meds. Yes dogs eat plaster, he was so sick!

Joyce, they all go through that teenage stage, it will pass and then he will be the perfect Son! LOL


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bob Dylan said:


> This is what my Frankie did when a thunderstorm rolled in unexpected. We didn't have time for his meds. Yes dogs eat plaster, he was so sick!
> 
> Joyce, they all go through that teenage stage, it will pass and then he will be the perfect Son! LOL


uuggg my heart skipped a beat when I saw that pic :doh:


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Max chewed on the drywall for a couple months when he was teething. It passed.


I wish it was due to his teething... That was over months ago! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

This is Winnie saying I didn't take that juice box, someone else dropped it there!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

laprincessa said:


> That's very interesting! Max is hypothyroid and he LOVES to eat paper! I'd never heard that before!


Diesel loves paper too! Ill have to have that checked.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sunny08 (Mar 6, 2012)

DieselDog said:


> Diesel does this too! I got it this morning when I yelled at him for chewing on the wall..... Yep. CHEWING ON THE WALL!!!!! He gave me the look and then started to LICK THE WALL! He didn't enjoy my next reaction. Ugh... Who chews on the wall?????
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


We had a Newfie who peeled the wallpaper first and then right in the middle of the wall, a nice hole! A golden mother told me to give her a bowl of pasta...yes pasta! I was game for anything at that point. She ate her pasta and left the wall alone. A couple of months later she started again...I think it was just to get another bowl of pasta!


Love the pic of Vinnie...Bentley is not defiant..he is just cute and adorable!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Who knew there were so many wall eaters?? Hey Bentley..I've got my eye on you!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh that face! Its hard enough to stay mad at my boys when one of them does it, but when I catch them playing tug-o-war with my socks and I get two of those "innocent" faces staring back at me - I'm done for.

ETA: Oh I also have wall eaters


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a book 'shredder'. The last 'victim' was my copy of 'Don't Shoot the Dog'! (Perhaps he was trying to send me a message?)


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Speaking of "book shreaders".... My daughter had a german shepard when she was first married....

She also had a first edition copy of " The Exorcist" signed by William Blatty....... and I say "had" in the past tense..... :uhoh::doh:


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Uuggghhh! I got "that look" today when I told Harry to drop the clematis he had dug up and was shaking in the middle of the pool cover. He looked at me sideways like "What are you going to do about it??!!! I dare you to come out in the middle of the pool to get me." That was after we were playing fetch with the ball and, instead of going to get it, he turned around and started humping my leg. :doh: It's days like this when he's my husband's dog and not mine.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Davidrob2 said:


> Uuggghhh! I got "that look" today when I told Harry to drop the clematis he had dug up and was shaking in the middle of the pool cover. He looked at me sideway likes "What are you going to do about it??!!! I dare you to come out in the middle of the pool to get me." That was after we were playing fetch with the ball and, instead of going to get it, he turned around and started humping my leg. :doh: It's days like this when he's my husband's dog and not mine.


LOL we do that too! Some days I tell DH to "do something with your puppy!"


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Charliethree said:


> I have a book 'shredder'. The last 'victim' was my copy of 'Don't Shoot the Dog'! (Perhaps he was trying to send me a message?)


This reminds me of Tucker 's only potty accident on my bed as a puppy. He peed all over a training book I'd gotten from the library (luckily had a plastic cover!) :doh: I think he was telling me what he thought of their techniques.


----------

